# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Probleem voorhuid

## belgiee

hallo, vroeger kon ik zonder problemen de voorhuid (bij erectie) over de eikel heen krijgen, terwijl ik da nu plots niet meer kan, hoe kan dit, word dit terug normaal, wat moet ik doen?
ik bedoelde dus in de titel, die ik nu niet meer kan bijwerken: voorhuid

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi belgiee,

Ik kan je niet precies vertellen wat de reden is waarom je nu opeens niet meer de voorhuid over de eikel heen kan krijgen. Waarschijnlijk is de voorhuid wat strakker geworden. Dit is wel iets om rekening mee te houden, mocht de voorhuid te strak over de eikel gaan zitten kan dit nadelige gevolgen hebben. In het ziekenhuis kunnen ze met een eenvoudige ingreep dit probleem verhelpen. Even langs de huisarts voordat de boel gaat ontsteken!

De titel is overigens aangepast.

----------


## christel1

Als je een erectie hebt dan is het toch normaal dat je de voorhuid niet meer over de penis heen krijgt of heb ik een ander beeld ervan ? En het is ook de bedoeling als je penis in slappe toestand is dat je de voorhuid kan achteruit trekken om je te wassen, als je dat niet kan dan heb je een probleem dat pijnlijk kan zijn maar in erectie is het normaal dat de voorhuid zich terug trekt.

----------


## Sylvia93

> Als je een erectie hebt dan is het toch normaal dat je de voorhuid niet meer over de penis heen krijgt of heb ik een ander beeld ervan ? En het is ook de bedoeling als je penis in slappe toestand is dat je de voorhuid kan achteruit trekken om je te wassen, als je dat niet kan dan heb je een probleem dat pijnlijk kan zijn maar in erectie is het normaal dat de voorhuid zich terug trekt.


In erectie trekt de voorhuid zich inderdaad terug. Maar je zou normaal gesproken wel gewoon de voorhuid over de eikel heen moeten krijgen, ook in erectie.

----------


## christel1

Oei Syl dan hebben wij al andere mannen gehad :-)

----------


## Sylvia93

> Oei Syl dan hebben wij al andere mannen gehad :-)


Haha ik denk het! Mijn vriend kan namelijk wel gewoon zijn voorhuid over zijn eikel halen, ook in 'stijve' toestand haha!

Maar goed wanneer de voorhuid niet over de eikel kan in slappe toestand is er sowieso iets mis, in dit geval is de voorhuid te strak gespannen en kun je er beter even naar laten kijken voordat het mis gaat!

----------


## christel1

Het is ook moeilijk om het bv te gaan vragen aan mijn zoon of zo want die is besneden en aan mijn dochter dat vind ik er nu ook over eerlijk gezegd.. En ja ik heb wel al redelijk veel mannen gehad toen ik jong was maar dat is al een ver verleden dus kan ik enkel maar gaan vergelijken met de mannen die ik de laatste jaren gehad heb of ik zou terug op jacht moeten gaan -)

----------


## Raimun

> Het is ook moeilijk om het bv te gaan vragen aan mijn zoon of zo want die is besneden en aan mijn dochter dat vind ik er nu ook over eerlijk gezegd.. En ja ik heb wel al redelijk veel mannen gehad toen ik jong was maar dat is al een ver verleden dus kan ik enkel maar gaan vergelijken met de mannen die ik de laatste jaren gehad heb *of ik zou terug op jacht moeten gaan -)*




_Mannen PAS OP !!...de jacht is open !!!!
Houdt de gelederen stijf gespannen..
De huiden soepel...
De eikels in aanslag....
Het geweer geladen..
Schiet echter niet op de pianist....
Je weet verdorie niet wat je mist......_ 

Hahahahahahaha........

(sorry ik kon het niet laten ... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Raimun , waar haal je het eigenlijk allemaal uit ?Op mijn 50ste heb ik nu wel al meer dan 1 piemel gezien hoor in verschillende maten, groottes, mooie en lelijke, het voornaamste is als dat ding maar deftig zijn werk doet en nee ik ben niet meer op jacht... Ik voel me goed met de piemel die ik nu krijg -)

----------


## Raimun

> Raimun , waar haal je het eigenlijk allemaal uit ?Op mijn 50ste heb ik nu wel al meer dan 1 piemel gezien hoor in verschillende maten, groottes, mooie en lelijke, het voornaamste is als dat ding maar deftig zijn werk doet en nee ik ben niet meer op jacht... Ik voel me goed met de piemel die ik nu krijg -)


Ik heb het gewoon uit m'n duim gezogen Chrisel ..of wat dacht jij .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Zoveel ervaring heb ik niet in die materie ... :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Ja ja dat weet ik nu ook wel hoor Raimun dat je het uit je duim gezogen hebt... ik zou iets anders kunnen schrijven maar laten we het deftig houden :-)

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha je kunt me nu dus letterlijk opvegen hierzo! Ik heb nog even getest, maar bij mn vriend gaat de voorhuid gewoon over de eikel heen hoor in stijve toestand!

Oh en jongens, mocht ik opeens verdwenen zijn, dan heeft mn vriend dit gelezen en wordt ik zelf opgejaagd ;-) haha grapje!

----------


## tunecab

Bij mij gaat de voorhuid ook 'gewoon' over de eikel heen in stijve toestand. Nu heb ik wel wat voorhuid 'over'. Dus is het voor mij geen probleem. Ben er alleen minder blij mee in slappe toestand. Het lijkt alsof er geen voorhuid meer over is, in stijve toestand, maar toch wel hoor.

----------

